# What's happened in the last 2-3 years?



## Sinjz (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi guys, :wave:

I've use to lurk around here a lot, but life got busy/difficult. I've basically been missing for the last three years. Anybody got a summary on what's been happening in the flashlight world?  

The website definitely looks different. 

I have to admit part of what brought me back was shame. Had my good old Arc LS modded with a SSC P4 U2SWOH and boosted to 667 ma, on me, when the boiler guy came to my mom's house to fix the thing before we sold the house. Fresh CR123 in it and a grin on my face, until I got smoked by his Mini-maglite.  What the...?!?!?! :hairpull: I'm pretty sure I paid a lot more for my ARC LS than he did for his MiniMag too. 

Looks like all my lights are too old to keep up with the new stuff. What's affordable and a must have now days?

I use to spend hours on this site everyday. Just don't have the time anymore, so hopefully some nice CPF'er(s) will post a summary or two here so I don't have to spend the next two month trying to figure out everything again! 

edit: if this should be put in a different sub-forum, please feel free to move it.


----------



## Napalm (Jul 13, 2011)

Sinjz said:


> Fresh CR123 in it and a grin on my face, until I got smoked by his Mini-maglite.  What the...?!?!?! :hairpull:



The current rage is 700 lumen 2xCR123 pocket rockets.

Nap.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome back, Sinjz! I've missed your avatar. By all means take a look at the Zebralights.

Geoff


----------



## wrf (Jul 13, 2011)

1) You missed the Great Downtime.
2) SSC P4 & P7, CREE XRE and MCE have fallen behind. Standard lights come with XPE, good lights come with XPG, and better lights come with XML.
3) Inova is now Nite Ize.
4) Heads hang low for incandescent lovers as Surefire discontinues many lights considered timeless.


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 15, 2011)

5) Many lights have a warm/neutral tint option. Not stuck with cool blue anymore.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you heard of Nitecore or 4sevens, how about a High Cri emitter to light up those blue trees over there.

Also you will want to have a look into HDS Clicky and Rotary


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 15, 2011)

Arc is toast, after trying to con a bunch of members, passing a commonly available ~$90 design as his own custom creation.

Novatac has fallen off the map too, while HDS has picked up the ball. Novatacs were RAGING popular when I first joined.

Not much new or exciting in B/M retail stores. XP-G, XM-L lights are taking off. And the B/M stores at least in my area have been _very _slow to catch up.

P7 and MCE hype seems to have passed, although there still are some GREAT designs using these emitters. The XM-L offers better efficiency (I think... dont quote me on that ) and the SST50 and SST90 offer more brute-strength output.

I recently returned from a 7-8 month CPF hibernation myself.

Not much going on at the pump-house anymore.

Shorty and Longman have a new story line... somewhere on CPF, I haven't followed it much.

A LOT of copper being used now in the DIY realm. The high end modders are taking advantage of its superior thermal conduction properties.

Marduke no longer posts.


----------



## nbp (Jul 15, 2011)

P60 hosts are becoming extremely popular as custom makers like Malkoff, Nailbender, Kerberos, Moddoo, (who am I forgetting?) create reasonably priced, killer drop-ins that can make your tired 6P basically anything you want. 

Don't forget about SST50 and SST90 emitters too, they definitely hold their own against the XM-L.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 16, 2011)

QTC...


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 16, 2011)

CREE XP-G and XM-L Emitters.

ZebraLight SC600 ... and you'll be really smoking.


----------



## flashy bazook (Jul 25, 2011)

Lots of new Chinese/Korean companies you probably have not heard of, though Fenix still produces innovative, powerful and efficient lights. JetBeam is also strong and has innovative, interesting, cutting edge products.

Some of the mainstream companies (Tektite, Inova,...) seem to have fallen more behind in terms of not using the latest LED emitters (which other posters here have done a great job of mentioning).

Surefire has been introducing powerful LEDs, but has also been discontinuing many classic models, not only incans but also LED models. I think it's also changing some of the standard P6/P9 models so they may no longer be compatible with the huge existing base of customs and semi-customs based on these designs.

Among the custom makers, HDS (Ra Lights, temporarily?) and McGizmo and Peak and Elektrolumens are still around and kicking strong. McGizmo products can even now be had in a 2xAA form, which can be useful.

Among UI's, the rotary control has gained a bit in popularity, starting with the Surefire Titan, and now available in the latest HDS offering, and also in the JetBeam RT-0.

A big trend has been self-custom designs around the P3/P6/P9/2x18650 standard. Most of my lights personally are now in this family, I have combos with 123, R123, 18500, 18650, and various drop-ins (warm, cool, high CRI, multi-emitter...).

The older MCE is still an outstanding room lighter (600 lumens and flood), the Modoo 3xWhatever can go to 1100 lumens with reasonable battery/runtime combos. XM-L can get long throw in appropriate reflectors (1000 feet claimed, in a Malkoff implementation).

Given your last light, a high-end EDC design, probably you'd be looking first either at a McGizmo Haiku XM-L (especially if you are not in favor of a rotary design), or the rotary HDS. Elektrolumens has a 1x18650 powerhouse, if you are willing to expand from the 1x123 form. You can get UI with 3 stages for choice AND simplicity (McGizmo; Elektrolumens), or rotary if you like that (HDS).

The JetBeam RT-0 is an excellent cheaper alternative with a rotary UI. You can choose throwier (my preference, if you go with a smooth reflector) or floodier designs (choose the OP reflector). Some flashlights can accept standard 1" SF diffusers (McGizmo; JetBeam; HDS--I think) so if you go with throw you can easily also get a floody beam as well (you can't go the reverse direction!).


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome back, Sinjz! Has it been three years??? Holy heck! Yeah, Surefire did a LOT of changing...some good, some not so good. Electronguru has a neat web-site up now, specializing in custom parts (mostly SF) called oveready. Al is still correcting everyone on there SF lingo...and the UB3 Invictus is finally available for purchase! But the M6 has been discontinued and is being replaced by the (yet to be released) M6LT...oh, and the LX1 got shelved...permanently it seems. Again, welcome back!


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome back! 

While I did search a lot of the stuff that was mentioned, I need more updates!  More info on Arc conning members, oo: I noticed they don't have a sub-forum anymore.

And more suggestions for the must have *affordable *lights. I've never been able to afford a McGizmo.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe this was part of the 'Great Downtime', but did I lose like a thousand+ off my post count or something?


----------



## Yoda4561 (Dec 14, 2011)

That was probably the Great Downtime at work.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 14, 2011)

Yoda4561 said:


> That was probably the Great Downtime at work.



I just read in another thread that they are separating the post from CPF and CPF marketplace, for us old timers. Guess a bunch of my old post were in the Marketplace.


----------



## Erzengel (Dec 16, 2011)

Sinjz said:


> And more suggestions for the must have *affordable *lights. I've never been able to afford a McGizmo.



The Sunwayman V10R Ti is a rather affordable titanium light with infinite brightness control. The new Zebralights offer a rather sophisticated User Interface for an affordable price. There are many powerful, individual and affordable keychain lights like some Peak models in brass or the Maratac AAA made from copper.
Fenix has gone the route to offer some powerful lights using standard AA and D batteries for the normal people.


----------



## NoFair (Dec 16, 2011)

Sinjz said:


> Thanks for the welcome back!
> 
> While I did search a lot of the stuff that was mentioned, I need more updates!  More info on Arc conning members, oo: I noticed they don't have a sub-forum anymore.
> 
> And more suggestions for the must have *affordable *lights. I've never been able to afford a McGizmo.



It wasn't Arc, but ArcMania that conned members....

Arc is also in trouble. The wonderful Arc6 came out at a bad time and with quite a few QC issues (mine is perfect though). Not much going on there at the moment

Why not remod your Arc LS? A high CRI xp-g would make it great compared to anything else out there.

Missed your avatar btw 

Another vote for Sunwayman as a great affordable light.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 16, 2011)

Erzengel said:


> The Sunwayman V10R Ti is a rather affordable titanium light with infinite brightness control. The new Zebralights offer a rather sophisticated User Interface for an affordable price. There are many powerful, individual and affordable keychain lights like some Peak models in brass or the Maratac AAA made from copper.
> Fenix has gone the route to offer some powerful lights using standard AA and D batteries for the normal people.



Thanks for the new search queries.  I'm still looking for a nice D and C cell light, for emergencies.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 16, 2011)

NoFair said:


> It wasn't Arc, but ArcMania that conned members....
> 
> Arc is also in trouble. The wonderful Arc6 came out at a bad time and with quite a few QC issues (mine is perfect though). Not much going on there at the moment
> 
> ...



Ah, ArcMania, I just saw a thread about some bike light.... So not Peter Gransee. Good, I don't have to feel any shame carrying my Arcs. 

I am actually thinking about modding my Arc LS, but from some info I found the XP-G and XM-L LEDS are significantly bigger than the old Lux3s and P4s. I don't think there's enough room to fit the newer LEDs, unless you're talking about some new drop-in or replacement circuit I don't know about. Also are there replacement optics/reflectors that will fit the new LED in the Arc LS?


----------



## NoFair (Dec 17, 2011)

The xp-g is actually very small and if you get it on an 8mm board it is exactly the same size as a lux 3  I've replaced all my lux3s with xp-g or xp-es. Cutter has boards with the correct thickness so you get the right focus in a Seoul/lux3 reflector, unfortunately it is 10mm in diameter so you have to trim it a bit for it to fit.


----------



## Yoda4561 (Dec 17, 2011)

an XPG is TINY, you won't have any problem with room in a lux3 light.

Here's a picture of one next to a quarter to put the size in perspective. http://p.lefux.com/61/20100429/A067...-CREE-XPG-R5-LED-Emitter3037V-20mm-Base_7.jpg Remember the LED itself is just the thing in the middle, you can use it by itself or find one premounted on a star like in the picture.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 17, 2011)

low low mode is in.
Neutral and warm tint demands have spiked up.
Anything below XP-E is considered ancient. :nana:

Thing that didn't change, we still one happy, caring, generous, knowledgeable, crazy, geeky, somewhat functional, flashaholic family.

Welcome back.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification NoFair and Yoda4561!  I was previously misinformed. I was told that the newer LEDs were bigger. I though they meant the whole emitter package. What I now realize is they meant the die for these new LEDs are larger. The emitters have stayed about the same. Looks to me like the die is getting close to maxing out for this size emitter. I also understand the stars are not part of the emitter, but thanks for the extra info! :thumbsup: Nice pic too.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 17, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> low low mode is in.
> Neutral and warm tint demands have spiked up.
> Anything below XP-E is considered ancient. :nana:
> 
> ...



Low lows have always been in; That all we use to have! 

Doesn't look like any advancement in 5mm LEDs since Nichia-GS. Guess I can't upgrade my cheapie vampires.


----------



## helios123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Titanium is booming nowadays. As previously said warm and neutral tints are more popular over cool tints. The use of tritiums nowadays are also quite extensive.


----------



## yifu (Dec 18, 2011)

Triple XM-Ls have been popular recently, with the release of the fenix TK70, Olight SR92, Jetbeam RRT3 XML, Nitecore TM11, Skyray 3800, DRY 3 XML, Elektrolumens Big Bruiser etc. Throw kings still remain in the short-arc world, the longest throwing commercially available spotlight is still the 10+ years old Maxabeam short-arc although we've got people here with much brighter customs. Incans are now ancient. The output kings still remains with the 400+W HIDs but for normal everday carry/use, LEDs have pretty much taken over. Li-on chemistry has also improved slightly over the last 3 years, from the 2600mah Sanyo 18650s to the 3100mah NCR18650s from panasonic, although higher capacities are on the horizon.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 18, 2011)

One of the better 2 AAA EDC lights has to be the 4Sevens Preon 2.(Sorry if I sound biased,I love my Preon 2 Ti.) 
160 lumens in something the size of a common ballpoint pen.Quite amazing.

For a long-running emergency light that runs on D batteries,see if you can scare up a Lightwave 4000.They're kind of hard to find nowadays,but I've gotten 3 months off of a set of alkaline D batteries before.(not constant use).


----------



## Yoda4561 (Dec 18, 2011)

You know it didn't quite dawn on me until yifu mentioned it, but I think one of the biggest changes in the last 3 years is the number of folks using rechargable lithium ions now as opposed to cr123 primaries, and the universal acceptance of the 2000mAH Eneloop as the rechargable AA battery of choice in flashlights and most everything else for that matter. I don't think I've put a lithium primary in one of my personal lights in years, aside from my dad's old incan streamlight scorpion.


----------



## ryaxnb (Dec 18, 2011)

the xm-l is the current trend. It's more efficent. Multimode is also big; ranging from continous variability to slidable mode dials and just general 2 or 3 mode lights. 
The XM-L is more efficent but more floody than say a P4, and it's currently the highest efficency LED, and the 2nd most powerful to the monstrous SST-90. big lights using it include the Fenix TK 21, TK 41, Tk35 (all highpowered tactical big-lights) Quark MiniX 123, Quark 123-2X, (small pocket rockets), and the midsized Sunwayman M40A-T6 and M30C-T6 and M20C-T5. Lower end lights that use this beast include the Solarforce L2 w/ T6 (a Surefire 6p clone with a XM-L T6 module and 18650 or 2x123 batteries) and the Shiningbeam S-Mini T6 ( which is a 1x18650 pocket light, designed to be as small as a 18650 light can be). 

Another major focus these days is pocket or key lights that are only slightly bigger than the batteries they house. Lights in this class include the Mini 123, Mini AA by Quark/4sevens, Shiningbeam 18650 S-Mini, Fenix E11/E15/E05 (on fenix's low end) and on their high end, the Fenix LD15, PD10, and LD01. 
The major brands include Fenix, Quark, ITP, Olight, Dereelight, Javelin, Sunwayman, and Jetbeam from Asia (all making products on mid-to-high-end), Solarforce on the lowend and Surefire, Streamlight, Maglite and such in USA.


----------



## jinx626 (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this already, but 1AA and 2AA lights have improved greatly.


----------



## ryaxnb (Dec 18, 2011)

Sinjz said:


> Thanks for the new search queries.  I'm still looking for a nice D and C cell light, for emergencies.


You may have noticed maglite has shaped up their game. The Maglite 3-D Cell LED model is a real nice light if you get the lateset one with Cree XP-E Bulb. This model puts out maybe 125 lumens, maybe more, and runs for about 30 hours on it's only mode, high with standard alkaline D cells. It's probably the best D & C cell "emergency rough'n'ready" light.


Maglite also makes a ML100, also part of their work with more powerful bulbs. With 150 lumens from a XP-E LED, it runs for about 12 hours on 2 C cells. The Terralux Mag dropins are a easy way to modify 2-6 cell Mag C/D (ONLY - not PR compatible) flashlights to produce about 140 lumens, and work with any incandescent maglite of C or D size, though you need to pick one matching your amount of cells. Duracell also makes a popular brand of flashlight designed to be a basic, durable , focusable (without rings and holes like maglites) Cree flashlight that produces 160 lumens from 2D or 2C cells for about $20. They call it the Daylite.

The C/D market has always been underserved by flashlight companies. If you need a emergency light, consider that flashlight tech has advanced to the point where AA or 123/18650 lights can deliver hours of powerful runtime. The LD40 from fenix is powered by 4AA and is rated for 110 lumens for 9 hours or 40 lumens for 25 hours, and is durable to boot. Quark's AA^2-X is rated for 110 lumens for 2.5 hours, 25 lumens for 20 hours, or 2.7 lumens for over 60 hours. Both lights have a turbo that is more powerful as well and eats through the batteries in 1-3 hours. For reference, a 2AA MiniMag is 14 lumens, a 2D mag about 20, a Surefire 6P is 65 lumens, a 9P can be about 120 lumens, and a Surefire M4 about 200 lumens, a 4D Mag about 70 lumens, a 1AAA Solitaire with fresh batteries is about 2 lumens. A single hard-driven Nichia 5mm led is 10 lumens, a older 5mm is about 4, a Surefire L1 LuxIII about 22, and a 9LED 5mm flashlight pushes about 35. All are obviously old tech. Today's technology can easily produce 120 lumens while consuming just 1 Watt which would drain 2AA NiMH cells in about 4 hours or 2 alkaline cells in about 2.5.

Flashlights are powerful these days.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 24, 2011)

AMD64Blondie said:


> One of the better 2 AAA EDC lights has to be the 4Sevens Preon 2.(Sorry if I sound biased,I love my Preon 2 Ti.)
> 160 lumens in something the size of a common ballpoint pen.Quite amazing.
> 
> For a long-running emergency light that runs on D batteries,see if you can scare up a Lightwave 4000.They're kind of hard to find nowadays,but I've gotten 3 months off of a set of alkaline D batteries before.(not constant use).



Lightwave 4000?!? That's a light from when I just joined CPF. Actually I think it was fading out when I just joined. I remember online Cobra store sold out a whole bunch of them on clearance and someone here made a profit re-selling them. That's an old light. 

I do have D-cells with LEDs. I was just looking for better D and C cell lights. Elektrolumens once mentioned an idea of running either a D-cell for long runtime or a single 3AA-to-D adapter for brightness in the same light. Don't he was able to do it because the vf and circuits weren't able to pull it off then. Has technology caught up to make that possible yet?


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 24, 2011)

helios123 said:


> Titanium is booming nowadays. As previously said warm and neutral tints are more popular over cool tints. *The use of tritiums nowadays are also quite extensive*.



That's been the case since tritiums were available, at least in almost all the custom lights that were out back then.  Are you saying regular mass production lights are also using trits now? Which ones? Aren't they still sorta illegal in the US, except in watches?


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 24, 2011)

Yoda4561 said:


> You know it didn't quite dawn on me until yifu mentioned it, but I think one of the biggest changes in the last 3 years is the number of folks using rechargable lithium ions now as opposed to cr123 primaries, and the universal acceptance of the 2000mAH Eneloop as the rechargable AA battery of choice in flashlights and most everything else for that matter. I don't think I've put a lithium primary in one of my personal lights in years, aside from my dad's old incan streamlight scorpion.



I've been using rechargeable for years.  I remember there was some other name brand that was suppose to be similar to Eneloops. Can't remember the name, but did they turn out to be as good or not? Anybody know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 24, 2011)

Lots more stuff to search, thanks guys. 

Merry Christmas! :santa: Cya on the other side.


----------



## bobbagum (Dec 24, 2011)

Are 'chunky/stubby' form factor also recent developments? not counting the Surefire M6 of course, we now have other manufacturers making Lights from the like of Fenix TK35 to Nitecore TM11. I don't recall any other light in this form factor from a few years back


----------



## leon2245 (Dec 25, 2011)

> What's happened in the last 2-3 years?




Let me explain. No, there is too much. Let me sum up:

The Chinese Clone wars
SureFire incans discontinued
Soup Can ergonomics
One minute show-off modes
"World's Brightest (everything)"
"WOrld's Smallest (everything)"
The Strobe Mandate
Infinitely Variable everything
Titanium everywhere
Low is the new high, cri is the new cct, plastic is the new Al & glass
Surefires in AA, maglites in cr123.


----------



## leon2245 (Dec 25, 2011)

bobbagum said:


> Are 'chunky/stubby' form factor also recent developments? not counting the Surefire M6 of course, we now have other manufacturers making Lights from the like of Fenix TK35 to Nitecore TM11. I don't recall any other light in this form factor from a few years back




It's the wave of the future:


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 25, 2011)

bobbagum said:


> Are 'chunky/stubby' form factor also recent developments? not counting the Surefire M6 of course, we now have other manufacturers making Lights from the like of Fenix TK35 to Nitecore TM11. I don't recall any other light in this form factor from a few years back


My 1st LED light was a Radio Shack branded version of this bought in 2001. It had a LEDcorp bulb with a Nichia BS 5 mm LED modified by ARCmania. 4AA.





Now that a single 18650 can not power up the latest lights (SST-90, 3*XML) the chunky/stubby form factor which can accommodate multiple cells is making a comeback.

I have a vision of the alternative - 3*XML mod in a 9D Mag!


----------



## speedsix (Dec 25, 2011)

CPF does not represent the flashlight community at large. There is a weird trend here towards ultra low lows that nobody in the real world that I have met cares about. 

Everyone I know has abandoned CR123s in favor of AAs and AAAs. I just bought a Klarus P2A that takes two AAs, it gives 245 lumins and cost me $30. This level of quality and performance was unheard of at this price just a fee years ago.


----------



## eh4 (Dec 25, 2011)

Single Best Thread Ever.
It's like the rolling text at the beginning of Star Wars.
A lot of things are coming into focus.


----------



## Jerimoth (Dec 26, 2011)

As someone who joined about the same time as you I'm also amazed at how far lights have come since I've been out of it for a few years. I also remember the USL project- supposed to be the ultimate hotwire that never materialized. But now that seems moot since the new "throwmonsters" and 2000 lumen lights would out-throw or out-flood those lights of a few years ago. At a much much reduced cost. And Surefire lights that are affordable- that's a big change.


----------



## atlashomeric (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, welcome back to CPF


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 28, 2011)

IMO, the best thing to happen to flashlights since the advent of high-power surface-mount LEDs and rechargeable Li-Ion batteries is: infinitely-adjustable brightness. Several manufacturers offer lights that use brightness-control rings instead of buttons that require morse-code clicking to select the exact brightness you want.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 28, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> Let me explain. No, there is too much. Let me sum up:
> 
> The Chinese Clone wars
> SureFire incans discontinued
> ...


Both the content and presentation of this post are superb.


----------



## garilla (Dec 28, 2011)

I spent a lot of money
I got too many lights
I can't use all these lights
learned a bunch of things
had fun
some girl joined CPF (went by Lizatanica I think) she bought something like 300 lights in the first 3 months hahaha wonder what happened to her? 
CPF got slow after the "upgrade"
Search don't work


----------



## Sinjz (Jan 9, 2012)

leon2245 said:


> Let me explain. No, there is too much. Let me sum up:
> 
> The Chinese Clone wars
> SureFire incans discontinued
> ...



Sweet summary.  I get it all except the Strobe Mandate? Does everybody require strobe now? Back then most of us hated the strobe and S.O.S. modes in all the multi-level lights.


----------



## Sinjz (Jan 9, 2012)

LEDninja said:


> My 1st LED light was a Radio Shack branded version of this bought in 2001. It had a LEDcorp bulb with a Nichia BS 5 mm LED modified by ARCmania. 4AA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a light like that.  I think we use to call it a Turtle light. Uses 4AA and a low level LED PR bulb. Pretty low level output that runs forever and water proof.


----------



## Sinjz (Jan 9, 2012)

speedsix said:


> CPF does not represent the flashlight community at large. There is a weird trend here towards ultra low lows that nobody in the real world that I have met cares about.
> 
> Everyone I know has abandoned CR123s in favor of AAs and AAAs. I just bought a Klarus P2A that takes two AAs, it gives 245 lumins and cost me $30. This level of quality and performance was unheard of at this price just a fee years ago.



I don't really get the ultra-low thing I've read about. Some people are saying things like 0.007 lumens is TOO BRIGHT? I know I use low level light a bunch but I rarely find that I need a level so low that I can stare at the LED itself. The only exception I would make to that is if it was being used more as a tracer and less as a light.


----------



## Sinjz (Jan 9, 2012)

eh4 said:


> Single Best Thread Ever.
> *It's like the rolling text at the beginning of Star Wars.*
> A lot of things are coming into focus.



:huh:

Is this a bot posting?


----------



## Sinjz (Jan 9, 2012)

garilla said:


> I spent a lot of money
> I got too many lights
> I can't use all these lights
> learned a bunch of things
> ...



Wait, a GIRL?!?!?! REally?!?! oo: Wow, there must be like five now!  

It lags really badly for me, often, so it's the same as being down as far as I can tell. For some reason this forum seems to be down more than most; Always has.

Search never worked, so that's not new.


----------



## The Alliance (Jan 9, 2012)

Been out of it for a while, too! Didn't know about Inova. Does Target still sell them?

Last year, Malkoff 3d Maglite went dim - have old (5+ years d cells but battery testers says they're good) and no corrosion. At the time, I couldn't bring myself to buy new d cells (maybe one day) so I got a Dorcy 180 lumens 4aa and it has worked well. 

But would love to upgrade to something around 300 lumens with 2aa for under $40, so am doing research here.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 10, 2012)

The Alliance said:


> But would love to upgrade to something around 300 lumens with 2aa for under $40, so am doing research here.



Jetbeam BA20, you just described it


----------



## pounder (Jan 10, 2012)

RedForest UK said:


> Jetbeam BA20, you just described it



klarus p2a also..got one for my mom and I/she was/is thoroughly impressed with it..


----------



## eh4 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sinjz
Yeah, it's your daily Turing test.
I should have said "scrolling".


----------



## Sinjz (Jan 22, 2012)

eh4 said:


> Sinjz
> Yeah, it's your daily Turing test.
> I should have said "scrolling".



I assume you mean it's YOUR turning test since I thought you were a bot.... Does this mean you failed?  :nana:

No offense was intended, I just don't get the Star Wars reference. Maybe you were being sarcastic? :thinking: No biggie either way.


----------



## eh4 (Jan 22, 2012)

None taken, human.

http://www.thirdwishproductions.com/swcrawl/HD_Out_CRAWL.jpg


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 23, 2012)

leon2245 said:


> Let me explain. No, there is too much. Let me sum up:
> 
> The Chinese Clone wars
> SureFire incans discontinued
> ...



I've only been here a month... and this is deep, man


----------

